# part mastiff?



## kittycatmonster (Dec 10, 2014)

We got eleanor from a rescue in Arkansas and they said she is part mastiff and part catahoula leopard dog. i cant really see any mastiff in her. The mastiff is on the aggressive dog reed list which makes it difficult to find places to live. They found the babies on the street with no parents so how can they tell she is part mastiff? Ive attach some photos. Do you think she looks part mastiff? She is seven months probably 35/40 pounds


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Usually it's just a guess with puppies with unknown parents. Just call her a catahoula mix.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's hard to tell from that picture, but since there is no real way to confirm that she has mastiff in her I would just list her as a Catahoula mix.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a guess. I can sort of see why, mastiffs come in brindle and she has a black mask on her muzzle, another common mastiff trait. That doesn't mean anything, but shelters/rescues have to say something.

I totally gave up telling people my dog is "mixed breed". I have no idea what he is, but if you say "mixed breed", they press for "mix of what?" Mostly, I say "golden retriever mix", sometimes I like to mess with people and say totally ridiculous things like "dachshund mix" or "chihuahua mix" or (my dog is 40 lbs) "great dane mix". Nobody argues when I say a particular breed, no matter how ludicrous it is.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Nobody argues when I say a particular breed, no matter how ludicrous it is.


Meanwhile people will argue with me in the street and FOLLOW ME insisting Molly isn't a border collie. 

So I went the other way and just say 'Dog' or 'Molly' (or Thud or Kylie). It's not something that happens often but man I wish people would leave it alone, either way.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Meanwhile people will argue with me in the street and FOLLOW ME insisting Molly isn't a border collie.
> 
> So I went the other way and just say 'Dog' or 'Molly' (or Thud or Kylie). It's not something that happens often but man I wish people would leave it alone, either way.


Luna is a 'idunnoshe'sarescue'. But it helps that she looks non specific enough that people don't insist things, usually. It is interesting to hear people's guesses, though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> Luna is a 'idunnoshe'sarescue'. But it helps that she looks non specific enough that people don't insist things, usually. It is interesting to hear people's guesses, though.


The weirdness for me is no one knows what else she is/might be/isn't willing to guess. Just.. not BC because not fluffy. It's bizarre land. 

Kylie recently got JRT/Shih-Tzu. I thought that one was kind of neat, actually.


----------

